# seperation anxeity



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

im trying to do a rivers edge type tank.with water on one side and sand on the other.i used a piece of plexi with holes drilled in it to try to keep the sand moist but on one side as much as possible.but the problem is it dries out. the water doesn't get absorbed as much into the sand as i would hope.im using a internal filter in the water and would like to keep as much sand from it as possible.so what im asking for is any suggestions on how to obtain this separation.i would like to keep as much land area as possible.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not try fiberglass window screening? You could use the sliding bar from a report cover binder to retain the screen edges, maybe silicone some of your gravel to the sliding bar to make it less visible.

Is the tank only going to be partially filled with water?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

yes,only the gravel side would be a pool of water with the filter in it.i thought about screen material but was afraid it would bulge.i was thinking of putting a soaker hose under the sand,but not sure how to plumb it.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

What's going to live in the tank?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

mudskippers and maybe a crab,some small cheap fish.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds interesting at least. I think I'd plumb the soaker hose. But maybe not a soake hose, just plumb the return from the filter to go under the sand. I think you could just use a spray bar and have a valve that controls the flow so it only leaks out? You going to agitate the surface at all?

That's about the best I can offer for advice.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for helping  i was thinking maybe just filling the water level to just cover the top of the sand.not sure if it would evaporate to quickly since i have to keep a tight lid to reatin humidity and moisture.i was thinking of maybe an automatic reptile mister???


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Will the water be moving at all?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the water in the pool side will be.i bought a hydor 350 pump/filter/heater combo unit.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~ ... 05208.html
it will be on the end of the tank with it on its side that way it makes a circular current.theres not much filter material thats why i want to keep as much sand away from it as possible.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Couldn't you just drill more holes into your plexi?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

actually i have tried that, but i think that anymore or bigger holes would let to much sand through.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think evaporation will be your biggest problem. With such a small quantity of water it will probably evaporate even faster. The mister could help for sure. I think I'd consider that cause it'll replace water (assuming it has a water source outside the tank) and it will also help keep the sand moist.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

You could try sandwiching some screen type of material between your current piece of plexiglass and than adding another one and drilling larger (and matching holes) through both.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

now thats an idea! :thumb:


----------

